# المبادلات الحرارية heat exchangers



## م0بشار (8 فبراير 2010)

المبادلات الحرارية 


http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/j25yv2/heatexchanger.jpg​ 
المبادلات الحرارية معدات تستخدم في المنشئات الصناعية ومحطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية وفي العديد من المنظومات الأخرى بهدف تبادل الحرارة بين مائع ساخن ومائع بارد مقابل فقد في الطاقة.

http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/j25yv2/moving-heat-exchanger.gif​​من أصناف المبادلات الحرارية ذات الاستخدام الواسع:
· المبادلات الحرارية الأنبوبية Tubular Heat Exchanger ومنها ذات الأنبوب الثنائي Double Tube او تلك تحوي على Shell and Tube وهناك نوع آخر تعرف بـ Glass Coil Heat Exchangers .
· المبادلات الحرارية الصفائحية Plate Heat Exchanger وتشكل الصفائح المستطيلة وتثبت بشكل عمودي فتشكل بشكل ملفوف وتعرف بـ Spiral Plate بهدف زيادة المساحة السطحية للتبادل الحراري.

http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/j25yv2/heat-exchangers-double-pipe-heat-exchanger.jpg​ 
· المبادلات الحرارية ذات الأسطح الكبيرة Extended Surface Heat Exchanger وتستخدم فيها صفائح مركب عليها زعانف Plate Fins أو أن تكون على شكل أنابيب يركب عليها زعانف ( كما هو الحال في مكيفات الهواء).

http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/j25yv2/plateheatexchanger.jpg​ 
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/j25yv2/extended-surface-plate-fin-heat-exchanger.jpg​ الأنابيب المزعنفة

http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/j25yv2/fin-tubes.jpg​ 
تكون المبادلات الحرارية وتصنف حسب عملية الانتقال الحراري فيها وهي:

ذات التلامس غير المباشر Indirect Contact Heat Exchanger . 
ذات التلامس المباشر Direct Contact Heat Exchanger . 
يكون جريان الموائع داخل الأنابيب في المبادلات الحرارية :
· جريان المتوازي حيث يجري المائعين في نفس الاتجاه Parallel Flow. 
· جريان متعاكس Counter Flow.
· جريان متعاكس Cross Flow.

يكون التبادل الحراري في المبادلات الحرارية حسب طور المائع, فهناك:

سائل / سائل وهي أكثر المبادلات الحرارية شيوعا واستخداما . 
غاز / سائل. 
غاز / غاز وتعتبر من أنواع المبادلات الحرارية المعقدة. 
 

فكرة مبسطة عن معايير اختيار المبادلات الحرارية.
تؤخذ المعايير الأساسية التالية بنظر الاعتبار عند الحاجة لاختيار المبادل الحراري منها:

حرارة المائع وضغط التشغيل. 
معدل جريان المائع. 
طريقة جريان المائع (متوازي / متقاطع / متعامد). 
نوع طور المائع المستخدم. 
المواد الداخلة في تركيب المبادل. 
الترسبات داخل المبادل. 
التمدد الحراري. 
الجدوى الاقتصادية. 
ومن المعايير المهمة الأخرى التي من الواجب أخذها بنظر الاعتبار مثل عملية التركيب والصيانة والفحص والتنظيف حيث أن ذلك سينعكس على ديمومة التشغيل وسلاسته.


تتسم المبادلات الحرارية الجيدة بتحقيق الهدف التي تستخدم من أجله ويجب أن توفر فيها المتطلبات التالية:

أن تكون ذات تأثير حراري عالي فتعطي أعلى معامل للنقلالحراري Heat Transfer Coefficient (HTC). 
أن يكون فقدان الضغط فيها أقل ما يمكن Less Pressure Drop . 
أن يستخدم في تصميمها مواد ذات نوعية وأعتما دية عالية تضمن سلامة تشغيلها. 
أن تكون مقاومة لتأثيرات التآكل Corrosion و التعرية Erosion الناتجة عن الموائع الجارية فيها لإجراء التبادل الحراري وتأثيرها على المواد المستخدمة في تصنيعها. 
أن تكون ذات حجم ووزن مناسب. 
أن تتحمل الضغوط و درجات الحرارة التشغيلية العالية. 
أن تكون بأقل كلفة استثمارية وتشغيلية, وذات عمر تشغيلي طويل. 
أن تكون صيانتها سهلة, مع سهولة تبديل الأجزاء. 
 
تعتمد الأنابيب المستخدمة في المبادلات الحرارية على Tube Exchanger Manufacturing Association (TEMA) المعتمدة حسب المواصفات الأمريكية للأنابيب المستخدمة في المبادلات الحرارية و في تيما (TEMA) تستخدم عادة أنابيب الكاربون ستيل و أنابيب النحاس و أنابيب النحاس / نيكل و الستينلس ستيل Stain Less Steel والتيتانيوم, والأقطار شائعة الاستخدام هي بقياس 1/4 – 2 عقدة.

يعتمد ويحدد عدد الأنابيب في المبادل الحراري على أساس معدل الجريان للمائع ومقدار فقدان أو هبوط الضغط داخل المبادل, فيتم اختيار عدد الأنابيب استنادا إلى سرعة المائع داخل الأنبوب وبحدود 3 – 8 قدم بالثانية أي 0,9 – 2,4 متر بالثانية وسرعة المائع داخل غلاف الأنابيب بحدود 2 – 5 قدم بالثانية أي 0,6 – 1,5 متر بالثانية, ويجب مراعاة الحد الأدنى لسرعة جريان المائع داخل الأنابيب بحيث لا يتسبب بتكون الترسبات وأن تكون بحدها الأدنى, كذلك يجب ان لا يبالغ بسرعة المائع داخل الأنابيب تحاشيا للتآكل Corrosion و التعرية Erosion وكذلك لتقليل الاهتزاز Vibration داخل الغلاف.

تربط حزم الأنابيب بطريقتين فأما أن تكون متكاملة مع الغلاف وملحومة معها, وهنا يجب أن يراعى فيها حسابات التمدد والاهتزاز بدقة, أو أن يكون أحد طرفها مثبت بالغلاف و يترك الطرف الآخر سائبا داخل الغلاف ويثبت بواسطة حشوه Gasgate مناسبة, أو يمكن أن يكون الطرفان مثبتان بواسطة حشوات داخل الغلاف Shell وهذه الطريقة تتيح مرونة أكثر بالنسبة للتمدد والاهتزاز وتوفر سهولة تبديل حزمة الأنابيب أثناء الصيانة. 



لاتنسونا من دعائكم 
سبحان الله وبحمده 
م0 بشار


----------



## engineer sameer (9 فبراير 2010)

المهندس بشار، تحية طيبة وبعد:
نشكر لك هذه المساهمة المفدية، ولنا طلب:
هل لك ان تفصل لنا في هذه الجملة أكثر (والأقطار شائعة الاستخدام هي بقياس 1/4 – 2 عقدة)، حيث أني أسمع بها لأول مرة، وما معنى العقدة هنا؟


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (10 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا باشمهندس



> · جريان المتوازي حيث يجري المائعين في نفس الاتجاه Parallel Flow.
> · جريان متعاكس Counter Flow.
> · جريان متعاكس Cross Flow.


احب اضيف ان الu او الtotal heat transfer coefficient بيكون اكبر فى حالة الcounter flow


----------



## nartop (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك هل باستطاعتك أن ترفق لنا النموذج الرياضي للمبادلات الحرارية الأنبوبية


----------



## م0بشار (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي المهندس سمير ,ان الاقطار الشائعة هي (1/4-2 ) عقدة يعني قطر الانابيب داخل المبادل اكثرها استخداما
من 1 /4 -2 عقدة او (قطر الانبوب) يعني .والعقدة هي نفسها وحدة القياس العالمية الانج (inch) , والانج الواحد او العقدة الواحدة = 25mm تقريبا 0

ارجو ان اكون قد وفيت وانا حاضر لاي استفسار 0


----------



## م0بشار (10 فبراير 2010)

كلامك


----------



## م0بشار (10 فبراير 2010)

كلامك صحيح يابشمهندس ايمن يكون الفقد الحراري اكبر في الجريان المتعاكس وهذه الخاصية هي ذاتها المستفاد منها اي (الجريان المتعاكس ) في ابراج التبريد (cooling tower) حيث يسقط الماء من الاعلى على الحشوة 
والهواء من الاسفل او الجانب لنفس الغرض حدوث اكبر فقد حراري للماء 0

تقبل مروري 0


----------



## م0بشار (10 فبراير 2010)

اخي


----------



## م0بشار (10 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز nartop في حال توفر لدي الحسابات التصميمية سوف ارفقها 0

شكرا لك 0


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (10 فبراير 2010)

> كلامك صحيح يابشمهندس ايمن يكون الفقد الحراري اكبر في الجريان المتعاكس وهذه الخاصية هي ذاتها المستفاد منها اي (الجريان المتعاكس ) في ابراج التبريد (cooling tower) حيث يسقط الماء من الاعلى على الحشوة
> والهواء من الاسفل او الجانب لنفس الغرض حدوث اكبر فقد حراري للماء


تمام يا باشمهندس بشار
طيب لية بيتم استخدام parallel flow طلاما ان الcounter flow بيدى معامل انتقال حرارة اعلى؟؟؟


----------



## engineer sameer (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## م0بشار (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا مهندس ايمن , انا لم اجزم ان الطريقة الوحيدة للفقد الحراري في ابراج التبريد هي الجريان المتعاكس 
ولكن الافضل من ناحية احسن انتقال للحرارة, اما بالنسبة للجريان المتوازي يمكنك ان تلاحظ في المبادلات الحرارية
ذلك نوع (shell and tub ) حيث يكون جريان المائع المراد تبريده عكس جريان المائع او السائل المبرد
وهذا جريان عكسي وفي نفس الوقت كلا المائعان يجريان بصورة متوازية (parallel flow ) . دمت بامان الله


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (11 فبراير 2010)

> انا لم اجزم ان الطريقة الوحيدة للفقد الحراري في ابراج التبريد هي الجريان المتعاكس
> ولكن الافضل من ناحية احسن انتقال للحرارة


لأ انا مش بتكلم عن ابراج التبريد
بتكلم عن المبادل الحرارى



> اما بالنسبة للجريان المتوازي يمكنك ان تلاحظ في المبادلات الحرارية
> ذلك نوع (shell and tub ) حيث يكون جريان المائع المراد تبريده عكس جريان المائع او السائل المبرد
> وهذا جريان عكسي وفي نفس الوقت كلا المائعان يجريان بصورة متوازية (parallel flow ) . دمت بامان الله


لأ الparallel flow هنا مش المقصود بية ان المائعين موازين لبعض فى الاتجاة
المقصود بية انهم بيمشوا فى نفس الاتجاة و ايضا بيكونوا موازين لبعض
عكس ال counter flow اللى بيكون فية المائعين فى عكس اتجاة بعض
و فى كلها الحالتين المائعين بيكونوا موازين لبعض بس التجاة بيختلف

و دى صورة توضح قصدى


----------



## م0بشار (11 فبراير 2010)

اخي مهندس ايمن تحية طيبة . ان الجريان المتوازي يستخدم في المبادلات الحرارية (shell&tube) عندما
يريد تبريد مائع بوساطة ماء ولو تلاحظ وتتمعن في عمل هذا المبادل تجده يجمع كلا النوعيين من الجريان المتوازي
حيث الماء يجري مع مستوى المائع المبرد وبنفس الوقت يكون عكسي اي دخول الماء يكو عكس دخول المائع المبرد
اي من الناحية التصميمية يكون النوعين موجودين في المبادل ومن ناحية الاكفا فيكون المتعاكس فيه معامل انتقال الحرارة اعلى اما عن برج تبريد به جريان متوازي لم اسمع بذلك 0

ارجو ان اكون قد افدت 0
سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## م0بشار (11 فبراير 2010)

اخي مهندس ايمن كلامك صحيح ولكن لايمكن لاي تصميم لمبادل حراري ان يكون جريان المائع فيه متوازي فقط 
لكلا المائعين حسب الصورة الاولى اي اتجاه الماء نفس اتجاه المائع المراد تبريده لان كفاءة المبادل ستكون ضعيفة
وانا اقصد بالمتوازي انه نفس المستوى x-direcation وعكس الاتجاه هو معاكسة دخول وخروج المائعين وهذا 
اقصد به المتعاكس كما توضحة الصورة الثانية مع بقاء الجريان بنفس المستوى يعني الصورة الثانية عكسي 
ومتوازي والاولى فقط متوازي ولايوجد طريقة عمل تصميمية لمبادل بنفس الصورة الاولى لانه لايحقق كفاءة 0

اشكرك مهندس ايمن 0


----------



## عبدالسلام دراه (12 فبراير 2010)

اخوتى الاعزاء , السلام عليكم - ابحث عن كتب او اوراق بحثية ولو باللغة الانجليزية يكون افضل حولthe effect of laser surface hardening on austempered ductile iron mechanical properties


----------



## سعد العادلى (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## مازن45 (11 يونيو 2010)

وأنا عاوز أضيف معلومه
إن الزعانف بتزود كفاءة إنتقال الحرارة بحد أقصي بنسبه 300 % ودي معلومه جامده


----------



## ahwazy (12 يونيو 2010)

شکرا لک


----------



## عادل 1980 (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين إخوانى
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mfm (25 أبريل 2011)

*تبريد مياه بواسطة المبادل الحراري*

عندي كميه مياه تدفقها 300م3/س وحرارة 55 درجة ، وعند مياه أخرى بنفس التدفق 300م3/س وحرارة 35 درجة ، فإذا تم تمريرهما على مبادل حراري ما هي قيم درجات الحرارة لكل نوع من المياه


----------



## fawzy_mecha2100 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## انس مكي (17 يناير 2012)

*الى السيد fmf*

انت تريد انت تعرف كم هي درجة الحرارة التي سوف يعطيك ايها المبادل الحراري و هذه الدرجة تعتمد على عوامل كثيرة منها مساحة انتقال الحرارة و نوع السريان و نوع الهيت الاكسشنجر و فعالية المبادل الحراري "effectiveness" يوجد نوع من المبادلات الحرارية ذو فعالية عالية و يعطي فرق في درجة الحرارة يعادل واحدة درجة فقط و يسمى هذا النوع plate heat exchanger


----------

